
Pessimistic pros missed the big rally, and so did many Americans - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-11/u-s-stock-market-wall-street-pros-missed-out-on-the-big-rally
======
secondcoming
It seems this rally has now come to a crashing halt! The stock market is
absurd right now. Apparently a lot of first-timers are investing via
Robinhood. Some will make money, most will lose it all as they all seem to be
trading options.

ZeroHedge is a pretty scummy website, but it occassionally has some good
stuff: [https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/google-searches-day-
tradin...](https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/google-searches-day-trading-and-
call-options-explode-record-highs)

